# Computer Guy



## troygem (Jul 27, 2015)

Is there someone on this forum that owns or works at a computer shop? I thought I remember seeing it in someone’s handle but can’t relocate for the life of me. I am looking to get a new (refurbished) laptop. 

Thanks


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Reel Sick is a computer guy on here

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Here:

https://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f51/dell-laptops-929604


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

troygem said:


> Is there someone on this forum that owns or works at a computer shop? I thought I remember seeing it in someone’s handle but can’t relocate for the life of me. I am looking to get a new (refurbished) laptop.
> 
> Thanks


Reel Sick
Brandon
850-384-eighty eight sixty three


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I think Brandon gave up on us.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> I think Brandon gave up on us.


Talked to him about two weeks ago and he did some stuff to my laptop and got it working much faster


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I was hoping he would do some more laptop deals. Glad he is doing ok.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Boat-Dude said:


> I was hoping he would do some more laptop deals. Glad he is doing ok.


Brandon took a real job (Hahaha) working for a puter company, he works a lot of hours there.
I would not count on any more of his deals like he once did, just because of time limitations.
BUT, I could be wrong.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thx for the update, I am sure he is doing well, he is a smart young man.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know if he checks into PFF, BUT he is one great stand-up guy. Bought many laptops and referred lots of friends. I think alot of us appreciate Brandon for his dedication and help!!!


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Dustin, owner of TECHWORLDREPAIR has been helping me for several years. He is very busy, because he is good!
techworldrepair.com [email protected] (850)602-2549

Tell his Tom from Edgewater told you.


----------

